# Blank canvass



## n2omichael (Aug 5, 2012)

Hey guys!

Not sure if this is the right forum, but, here goes:

I have recently moved my cottage onto a new foundation consisting of footings, a 4ft poured foundation and a 4 ft knee wall. I have a blank canvass to start with, what do you guys think would be better, dry wall the walls and ceiling and paint, OR, use vapour barrier, OSB and use toungue and groove pine or something similiar?i plan on spray foaming the the sills and using ROXUL in the floor/ceiling cavity, beyond that it's one big open room, any ideas or input is appreciated

If anyone has a website or program that lets you design or plan floorplans that would be a HUGE help too

Thanks!


----------



## alexjoe (Jun 10, 2013)

I think your plan of spray foaming would be appropriate.


----------



## n2omichael (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks! Appreciate that, heard good things about spray foam


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Sweet Home 3D is open source floorplan software I like best. Lots of extra symbol sets if you want them. Very low learning curve. Accuracy is really up to you.

Others like the Google Sketch Up program. 

Not sure I understand though. If you switched this thing to a new foundation, aren't you still stuck with the same bearing walls and so forth? How creative can you be with a floorplan? Some clues as to what you actually have and how big this one giant space is could be helpful. What framing is holding the roof on?


----------



## n2omichael (Aug 5, 2012)

I have the same floor plan for the "main" floor, but, the cottage previously sat on footings, there was no lower level/basement, now it will be on a full 8 foot foundation, so, I basically have 4 walls and a centre beam with 3 jackposts running down the centre. Other than that it's empty and bare.

Was looking for input and/or software so I could mess around with my layout (bathroom, media room, closet, etc) so I could decide what direction to go with, and try some different options and layouts without having to draw everything out by hand, something I am not very good at.

Will check out those programs, Thanks!


----------



## Sisterearth (Aug 4, 2013)

Home Designer can help with your floor plans, and more. Just posted a video of a walkthrough on Youtube. You can find it by putting in Home Designer Walkthrough under http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmZ3sxTq0bs


----------

